

How Hypnotoad boosted our CTR to 40.41% - adamseabrook
http://blog.proshortlist.com/2012/04/30/all-glory-to-the-hypnotoad/

======
jfoutz
You should be very careful using fox's intellectual property to endorse your
product. I'm sure you can get away with it once or twice, but it'll ultimately
kill you.

------
pippy
Is that seek.co.nz?

~~~
pluies_public
Probably seek.com.au given the Melbourne references.

